# Look ma, no sway!



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

Impressive NS coal train on the pristine tracks of the Virginian road. You be hard pressed to notice any side sway of EMD diesel engines or hoppers. If only a scale road could look that purdy. 






Here is the world's most HORRIBLE road:


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

It all depends on the track. There are several videos you can find that show trains wobbling their way down the track.

Physics doesn't scale - it is what it is.

If you want a model train to look like the real thing video it and play it back in slow motion.

Frederick


----------



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

fcwilt said:


> It all depends on the track. There are several videos you can find that show trains wobbling their way down the track.
> 
> Physics doesn't scale - it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Well, I get the feeling that the Virginian road somehow likes to put time and money into prime track work. Yes, I have seen full-size trains on some other lines wobble horribly like boats on rough seas. 

To get small-scale trains to look that steady on the tracks at normal speeds LIVE, it would take much devotion to track neatness because scale trains will be more sensitive to the slightest gap at a rail joint.


----------

